# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The misty limestone outcrop

## kuching

A photography trip with local & West Malaysian photographers in the misty limestone outcrop at Bau of southern Sarawak.


Pix 1: The moon light





Pix 2: Taiton lake





Pix 3: The gravel road





Pix 4





Pix 5: A group of talented photographers.

----------


## kuching

Pix 6: The misty lake.





Pix 7





Pix 8






Pix 9






Pix 10

----------


## kuching

Pix 11





Pix 12





Pix 13





Pix 14






Pix 15: The green limestone forest.

----------


## kuching

Pix 16





Pix 17





Pix 18 The jungle stream. All the fish here are common _Rasbora sumatrana_, _Puntius kuchingensis_ and _Puntius banksi_.





Pix 19






Pix 20: Limestone outcrop.

----------


## kuching

Pix 21





Pix 22: The unopened flowers of single leaf plant (_Monophyllaea_ sp.) which only grows in limestone outcrop.





pix 23: Flowers of single leaf plant (_Monophyllaea_ sp.)







pix 24: Flowers of wild sage (_Lantana camara_) Local name is "bunga tahi ayam".





pix 25: Flowers of wild sage (_Lantana camara_).

----------


## kuching

Pix 26: The fruits of wild sage (_Lantana camara_).






Pix 27: Young fern leaf.






pix 28: Mosses on the bamboo





Pix 29: _Begonia speluncae_  on the limestone boulder.





Pix 30: _Begonia pendula_ (green form).

----------


## kuching

Pix 31




Pix 32: The hairy cup fungi.





Pix 33: The flying hover fly





pix 34






Pix 35

----------


## kuching

Pix 36: The brown manthis covered by morning dews.....




pix 37





Pix 38: Mosquito





pix 39: Spittle bug (the nymph of the froghoppers which produce foam to protect itself).

More info here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Froghopper






Pix 40: Tiger beetle (_Cicindela aurulenta_)

----------


## kuching

Pix 41: Spider waiting for its prey.




Pix 42




Pix 43: The mating spotted beetles.




Pix 44: butterfly. Probably _Isma umbrosa_  ??




Pix 45: An ant eating the fruit of wild sage (_Lantana camara_).

----------


## kuching

Pix 46: a moth





Pix 47: Snail





Pix 48





Pix 49: An ant is eating the mushroom which can glow in the darkness.





Pix 50: grasshopper.

----------


## kuching

Pix 51: Red beetle





pix 52: Cordycep fungi on the dead ant.

----------


## benetay

Woah! What can i say? I'm speechless, those are certainly very dreamy pictures creating a surreal feeling. Excellent shots. 

A fly went into my mouth when i saw your pictures! 

Gorgeous!

Cheers!

----------


## kuching

> Woah! What can i say? I'm speechless, those are certainly very dreamy pictures creating a surreal feeling. Excellent shots. 
> 
> A fly went into my mouth when i saw your pictures! 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for viewing.... :Grin:

----------


## kuching

Pix 53: Again! Found my beloved mushroom which glow in the darkness (_Mycena illuminans_)






Pix 54: The small mushrooms (_Mycena illuminans_)




Pix 55: glowing in the darkness....





Pix 56: The underside....

----------


## laban

really nice photo you've taken... especially pix no 2... surreal yes it's true... btw i love the glow in the dark mushroom, something unexpected of it... like the glow worm you had at your other trip...  ::smt023:

----------


## kuching

Thanks again, laban.

----------

